# Steelhead recipe wanted



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

My last couple of attempts to smoke these did not turn out so well. Can I get a go to foul proof smoking schedule and maybe your pre smoke recommendation. Thanks in advance,
PS. I have a four shelve electrician smoker.


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

Oil it, pack it with 80/ 20 mix of brown sugar and salt. Let sit for 24 hours, pour a few tablespoons of rum or whiskey over it, smoke it for a couple hours indirect heat.


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

Same as above, but no oil.....I add cayenne, black pepper, garlic powder, onion powder and a bit of allspice.....then refrigerate for a few hours to allow moisture to draw out of the filets.....rinse off then let sit in a cool place to allow a glaze to form on filet....smoke at no higher than 220 to desired texture / moisture. I like mine a bit on the firm side.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Smoking is the only way I'll eat a steelhead. I like to brine in a simple 80/20 brown sugar/salt mix. Do not use table salt. I brine it at least overnight, or up to 24 hours in the fridge. Then, I remove the fish, and put it on a rack in a cool room, and let it sit, and tack up for about 24 hours. You'll get a nice, sticky skin on the outside for the smoke to stick to. I use a Brinkman electric smoker, so no other settings than plug it in, and go. I put apple juice in the water pan, and smoke with apple, or alder wood. The time it takes to smoke depends on the outside temperature. It can take a couple hours, or a lot longer, depending on temperature, and if it's a calm day without wind. Smoking isn't exact science, and times are always subjective. If you have a thermometer, that's about the best thing to have to keep up on progress. Keep an eye on your wood chips too. You kind of have to baby sit it, and keep tabs on it, but don't open it up too much. It can take a little time, and tinkering, but it's simple, and the results are great.


----------



## atrenz (Oct 29, 2014)

I keep it very simple, yet it is deadly tasty! 1 cup kosher salt, 1 cup white sugar, 1 cup brown sugar, 3 quarts warm water. Stir to dissolve then cool in fridge. Add fillets to the brine once cooled and keep in brine in fridge for about 12 hours. Important part: remove from brine, rinse, pat dry, and place uncovered in fridge for an hour-ish. The reason this is so importsnt is to allow the pellicle to form on the surface of the meat. It is sticky and holds onto the smoke and locks in the moisture as it cooks. Smoke in low 200s for about 3 hours with the heaviest apple smoke you can keep rolling. You'll be shocked how much flavor this simple recipe has!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Pretty much like above but I add some spices to the brine. Leave skin on filet, brine in a glass dish. I leave in brine in frig overnight, rinse lightly, pat dry. Abt four hours in Smoker-One heaping chip pan works for me. Can omit the smoker by adding liquid smoke to brine and bake at 250 for two hours.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Rayman said:


> My last couple of attempts to smoke these did not turn out so well. Can I get a go to foul proof smoking schedule and maybe your pre smoke recommendation. Thanks in advance,
> PS. I have a four shelve electrician smoker.
> View attachment 199900


Skin and cut in thin strips. Marinate in 50/50 liquid smoke and soy sauce for 4 hrs. Remove from marinade and air dry on wire racks for 2 hours. Put in dehydrator until firm. Fish jerky is my favorite.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks everybody, I'll try the brine methods this time around.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Brine for 12-24hrs, rinse and pat dry. Place on wire racks in fridge for 12 to 24 (to dry and develop pellicle). Then smoke slowly......the longer the better (apple wood is my favorite). The most important step is to get your salt level in the brine right. Too much makes it inedible, and too little just lacks flavor. That just takes some experimentation as everyone's tastes are different. Even the fish haters like this stuff. 

As mentioned before......use kosher/canning salt.

Good luck


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

Brown sugar, kosher salt, a can or 2 of root beer or ginger ale, brine for 12-24hrs, and smoke with apple wood chips in apple juice.


----------



## TrumbullCounty'sGreatest (Nov 10, 2011)

What do you guys do about the dark meat on the skin side that tastes like ****? Get rid of it pre-smokin for the skinless guys? Post smokin for the skin on guys? Or do you just eat it and not care?


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

I started out using the Alton Brown method from the Good Eats show on Food Network. Skin the filet (less oil on finished product / remove dark meat). Mix app 3:1 ratio of brown sugar to sea salt for dry brine. Coat filets w this dry brine on a cookie sheet. Place another cookie sheet on top of filets so its pressing on filets, place case of beer on top of 2nd cookie sheet so weight presses down on filets for app 24 hrs in fridge over night. Remove filets from liquidy brine that develops (weight on filets helps press water out of filet) and rinse, pat dry, place in front of fan to dry filets til tacky. Smoke at app 200F for 3 hrs. 

Last couple times Ive skipped the drying in front of the fan part and the results have been just as good. Check Alton Browns procedure. Ive been using it more or less for last 10 years. His is for salmon.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

usually pan fry using butter, garlic, and pepper.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

You can always use the old carp recipe where you cook it on a board then throw it away and eat the board. I never did care for fish that you had to doctor up to make them taste good.


----------

